# WCG challenges that we've won!!



## PaulieG (Dec 3, 2009)

A base camper mentioned this, and then I found it on my facebook page. Congratulations guys!!

World Community Grid Congrats to TechPowerUp! for winning the Top Gear - Thanks Crunching 2009 challenge! Learn more about challenges: http://bit.ly/12BvlC

World Community Grid Congrats to "TechPowerUp!" for winning the "November Race 09" challenge! Learn more about team challenges here: http://bit.ly/12BvlC

Not that winning challenges is important, but it's nice to get the exposure to help the team grow!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 12, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> A base camper mentioned this, and then I found it on my facebook page. Congratulations guys!!
> 
> World Community Grid Congrats to TechPowerUp! for winning the Top Gear - Thanks Crunching 2009 challenge! Learn more about challenges: http://bit.ly/12BvlC
> 
> ...



Here is the link to the full list of competitions. TPU has won, or is in the process of winning, 21 competitions! We have a smokin' team guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Here is the link to the full list of competitions. TPU has won, or is in the process of winning, 21 competitions! We have a smokin' team guys.



Awesome!  That's an incredible record for us to hold (except for the competition where we came in 33rd place) 

Crunch on!


----------

